
GIT branch in your bash prompt [] - graywh
http://snippets.dzone.com/posts/show/5348
======
graywh
This has appeared in more than one place and this is definitely not the
earliest reference, but the first result on Google.

<http://www.google.com/search?q=git+branch+bash+prompt>

